# Cardboard Walls?



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a large family, who drinks alot of soda, who eats alot of pizza, and has alot of cardboard remains. While burning the burnables I thought to myself what about using it as a wall? Not by simply taping coke containers to a fridge box but using a screen and wet torn shreds of cardboard to make walls. Would this work?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

it might work,but im confused about the coke cans.what are they for?


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

No, Coke containers meaning the cardboard container that holds the cans.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

oohhhh,now i get it.it should work,but im not positive


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I really am unsure about this. Are you going to be doing a walk through haunt? Are the patrons going to be close to these walls?

I ask because if someone is scared enough, they could back into a wall and end up tearing the whole thing down. Also, I would think this would be a HUGE fire hazard. Although, I believe I've seen walls made of cardboard here on the forums. However, they used larger/thicker boxes so they would stand up to more abuse.

And on another note, wouldn't your haunt smell like pizza if you used old pizza boxes?
:googly:.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

lol, it may have a faint smell of pepperoni and sausage but I don't think we'll have a firehazard. I plan to reinforce the walls of course, scared people do stupid things. My intent is to reinforce by putting plywood strips behind the structure. No scared tween will ruin my big night.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I have used big screen tv boxes for walls, they work well for a season, but then they started to warp and I wound up throwing them away.

The big screen tv box card board is the double corrugated cardboard, so it is tougher then normal cardboard.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

Hmmm, perhaps I'll try to thicken it up some way. Maybe I'll give it a layer of glue after it's been all made up. Atleast that way it's more resistant to the elements.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I've used cardboard columns for my graveyard fencing for 3 years, and they have been rained on and are still going strong.

The key is to seal ALL of the exposed edges - either using caulk (if you've got corrigated cardboard) and/or latex paint. 

I can't quite visualize exactly what you're talking about doing with them, but if you used laths or 1x2s to build the frames and then attached random cardboard to the flats (like theater flats) and painted them up, you'd probably get a pretty decent effect depending on your painting skills that would hold up pretty well. (maybe not enough to stop the rampaging teenager).


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Seek out local factories for 'gaylord boxes' they are slightly larger than a pallet and stand 3-6 feet tall and are usually 3/4 of an inch thick or thicker. You literally need a saw to cut them down. They just need framing, but no reinforcement. Not sure about flamability, but then again some of us run wires like Clark Griswald! Hell, my circuit breakers have circuit breakers.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

For what it's worth... it wouldn't make any difference to an inspector, but you can increase the burn time of cardboard just by orienting it horizontally instead of vertically. When the channels/corrugations are vertical they act like little chimney flues and the whole sheet goes up a lot faster.

Once again, it wouldn't make any difference to a fire marshall but it is something to keep in mind when building. Generally your best bet is just to not let wires cross it and keep lights away from the walls so they don't get hot. Indoor is the best place for LED lighting for that reason.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

MotelSixx said:


> some of us run wires like Clark Griswald! Hell, my circuit breakers have circuit breakers.


LMAO - dunno why I find that funny but gonna use that quote


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Cardboard will work it is very durable


----------

